
Cut and paste your surroundings using AR - DyslexicAtheist
https://github.com/cyrildiagne/ar-cutpaste
======
_ZeD_
Well it's COPY and paste, still it's very cool

~~~
Daub
Yes... for the sake of reality, I hope it’s copy and paste.

~~~
kadoban
Would also be cool to be able to cut items out of the augmented reality,
though that's a whole different ability. Removing them from actual reality may
indeed be difficult in some cases.

------
DyslexicAtheist
video demo:
[https://twitter.com/cyrildiagne/status/1256916982764646402](https://twitter.com/cyrildiagne/status/1256916982764646402)

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
Does anyone know a good way to link to Twitter videos directly? They
deliberately obfuscate this option and their "Copy video address" is
deliberately broken.

~~~
TechBro8615
You can take that “copy video URL” and paste it into streamable.com, which
will download it and re-host it for you.

------
zuhayeer
Amazon is essentially the closest thing to the inverse of this app, where I
view a picture of something I want online and "paste" it into my room

------
atorodius
Awesome application of cutting edge research (a CVPR ‘19 paper).

~~~
guai888
Can you point out which paper that you are referencing to?

~~~
mellosouls
Presumably this, which is linked as a reference in the github OP:

[http://openaccess.thecvf.com/content_CVPR_2019/html/Qin_BASN...](http://openaccess.thecvf.com/content_CVPR_2019/html/Qin_BASNet_Boundary-
Aware_Salient_Object_Detection_CVPR_2019_paper.html)

------
klmadfejno
This is really cool, but it also feels to me like doing this implies a level
of technology that skipped an important step. Why aren't there cheap 3D
scanners that can just make a point cloud with multiple cameras and spit out a
blender model? That would be so incredibly useful for game devs.

Maybe that's naive of me. But I'm not sure why.

~~~
andrewla
There are tons of 3d scanners, including ones that can live on your phone (I
think Autodesk made one), up to professional grade ones with a turntable and
cameras. They spit out an STL that can be imported into Blender and used for
whatever purpose you like.

I think practically this sort of thing is not that useful -- it's easier to
iterate on 3d models in a 3d editor (especially since for animation purposes
you need to have a parameterized model) rather than trying to get something
from a real object.

~~~
why_only_15
Out of curiosity, are scanned models less efficient to display than hand-
crafted ones?

------
jansan
I was skeptical when clicking on the link, but this is a very nice idea,
almost feels like a natural way of using a smartphone.

------
mellosouls
I really like this, it looks cool so will garner wider interest in the
techniques which will likely be positive.

I wonder how well it performs when not copying from minimalist background
environments - probably not so great, but this is still an excellent demo.

------
greggman3
This is amazing.

I'm curious how well it works if I have a wood desk or a wallpapered wall.

------
sid-
Wow ! Amazing concept and execution...loved it.

------
sesuximo
Would be cool to go the other way too

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
Most components are already here: you can have a rough 3D scan of a real-world
object using your smartphone. The conversion to 3D-printable format can be
automated, although the final result could be funny, and I don't think
coloring can be implemented easily.

~~~
sesuximo
Making real objects would be super cool but I was originally thinking just
automatically grabbing stuff off of images and putting them in ar which I
imagine is much easier

------
1cvmask
This is some real cool stuff with so many possible applications. Great job!

------
jzer0cool
Neat example of using phone to copy and paste. Looks promising.

------
KhoomeiK
Hesitant to call it AR, but super cool nonetheless.

~~~
djm_
Augmented Reality. Adding copy/paste as a feature to reality definitely falls
under that banner.

------
wilfredk
This is awesome!

------
ml_basics
Amazing!

